# Boarding Situation (very long post, sorry)



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

I think your post expresses the situation quite well. You could just have your mom read it! If a family is going to pay for a horse, then any person/people using the horse should enjoy it. If you're not enjoying it, it will become easier and easier to find reasons not to go.

Pasture board certainly gets less frills then stall, but quality of care should still be excellent. Clean water containers and fresh water are not ever optional.

It might be a good idea to go check out other barns and try to get a feel for the atmosphere. It's hard to really know until you're actually there day to day, but you might get an idea of if it's very competitive, or if some folks seem to just be there to ride and enjoy their horses.

As a Grandmother, I would not want my daughter in a place where male employees made her feel uncomfortable at all!! If a man 10 years older then my daughter hit on her, the horse would be tied in the backyard if need be until we found another place, and you'd better believe the person in charge would also hear about it FAST.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Rant away..with just cause.
Dixiesmom makes many very good points...

With what you wrote it sounds to me that you moved from a informal barn to a show barn atmosphere where boarders are very competitive, nit-picky and have attitude cause that is just how some barns are...
You're right, _you don't fit in_....you're unhappy and your horse is miserable with the surroundings and those handling her.
_*Move....*_
I mean that...
Sit and speak with your parents about how unhappy you are and how you see your horse miserable and not the horse you own or ride...
The care your horse recieves is lacking and not safe for the horse with automatic waterers as you describe, forget the farriers approach.

With your explanation of facts going on ask them to help you find a better barn that suits all of you better.
Living and care conditions better for the horse, riding and showing that is fun for you to do, people who take care of your horse without being abusive to her sensitive nature or make you nervous of unwanted attention {?}...a place not so expensive for them.

Look for a barn that is a better match to what you enjoy, want to do and the atmosphere of a more low-key barn that your horse thrived in...
Time is wasting and now is a beautiful time of year to find a new "home" for all of you.
Good luck.

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with Dixie's Mom, let your mom read your post. It covers everything pretty well and doesn't come over as ungrateful at all and expresses the how's and why's of your discomfort.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, you have expressed yourself very well. Something there is very wrong if your horse is acting up that much. She is trying to tell you she doesn't trust them. 

I agree you need to move your horse, but I am a bit concerned about your parents. They might think it is best not to have a horse at all if it is too much trouble. 

What I would suggest is to find other stables in the area and compare the prices. Then get someone (with horse knowledge) to take you around to the different stables so you can see what they are like. 

If you find one you like, Only then tell your parents that although you were happy to move your mare quickly out of the bad situation, now you are ready to put her in a place that is a better fit for you both. If there is also a cost savings, so much the better! 


.


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you all so very much! The stable hand situation was taken care of very quickly, and the owners were made aware and were super apologetic. He was leaving for personal reasons anyway, and nothing like that has happened since. I’ll talk to my mom and dad and see what their opinions are. I have been looking and I actually have one place in mind already, but I’m not sure if they have board openings. I’m glad to see that others don’t think I’m being ungrateful or selfish, that will make it easier to bring it up. 

Thank you all again!!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i wish you were living in my area, as my barn would be just about perfect for you. no show horses, no attitude, no drama, and everyone has a 'make do with what you have' type mindset. all pasture board, full secure (and wasp free!) tack storage for every boarder. i even have two lockers because there's plenty of extra spares. heck, we don't even have lessons on site, so arena time is wide open daily. i'm at the barn solo for hours at a time on a weekend sometimes with my $600 never trained for the track goofy standardbred mare turned riding horse in mismatched second hand tack.

solution? move here, up to Edmonton Alberta! lol. 

and no, you aren't being ungrateful, selfish, or anything like that. you want an enjoyable barn atmosphere like the rest of us. and that is perfectly alright!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I will +3 letting your mom read this post. As a mother of 4, I can tell you she will be touched and appreciate you expressing your concerns responsibly and asking for her input. Do a little research and have a few places in mind to visit, maybe find something a little less flashy and get your cost-savings on a quieter, low-key atmosphere. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

